# trouble with playing games on King.com



## za.lau.laura (Jun 8, 2011)

I tried the suggestion of deleting King.com from my computer and going back onto the King.com web to download games, but it now asks me to download game by game. This could take forever. Has anyone got another suggestion please?


----------

